# My Son the Blacksmith



## JerseyHighlander

Two or three years ago I was in a barn looking at a vintage chainsaw for the collection and wound up walking out with it and a small, somewhat odd anvil for my son. I have been teaching him woodworking among other things since he was young and he was watching a lot of youtube videos about blacksmithing and expressing an interest in trying it. I figured it will get him started and if he shows a dedicated interest, we'll take it further. The smile on his face was worth the price... We live in the woods, so he set right out digging a pit in the yard to make a primitive forge and start hammering on some metal scraps & then eating into my collection of used up files I've been saving for years.
He's 16 now. Christmas before last he took some of his gift money and we ordered a hand cranked blower to replace the old bathroom exhaust fan he melted. Then this past summer I bought him a few bags of cement and some firebrick. He combined that with a bunch of stone from the yard and an old brake rotor from my truck and made a pretty nice forge. Got himself a leaf spring from a 1957 Willies Jeep and he's been steadily improving, mostly on his own.
He likes a forge finish, not overly dressed up blade, combined with different kinds of wood we harvest here or scavenge from the firewood pile. Gave him a couple planks of Bloodwood & Padauk for Christmas this year and he just finished a very nice knife using the Bloodwood. Just needs a bit more oil on the handle before I'll post pictures of that.





He was very proud of the Hamon (temper line) that followed the blade shape.





A large Bowie style that could easily double as a hatchet.








This is a neat little utility knife he made. The blade is a full, slightly convex wedge from top to bottom. Just like a miniature splitting froe. He was planning to sell it but I liked too much so I claimed it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 21 | Sincere 3


----------



## Nature Man

Great background on your son's aspirations! He's come a long way in such a short time! So cool to have a son that can talk woodworking / metalworking / knifemaking, etc.! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great post, and nice knives too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's awesome! On his way

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg

That's pretty special that a kid now a days picks up a passion like that. I like the mini froe, too and the tree embossed on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Super work, and the photography is really nice, makes the color and texture really pop. My photo's suk

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

That’s a great story we all like to hear. Congrats to both of you for the bond that helps develop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

WOW this is right down my alley lately. What great work by your son. May I ask is his mark stamped or etched into the blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Wildthings said:


> WOW this is right down my alley lately. What great work by your son. May I ask is his mark stamped or etched into the blade.


Thank you. Yes, he has etched his Flint Knapped Arrowhead into most of his work and has started working on a touchmark to stamp into them instead of etching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Been trying hard from when he was a pup to keep him away from that damned magic light box in the living room and the video games etc. He's turned into quite the outdoorsman as a result. Making the old man proud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

NeilYeag said:


> Super work, and the photography is really nice, makes the color and texture really pop. My photo's suk



Thanks. I won't show you the 50 crappy pictures it took to get the few good ones... The camera at the time wasn't anything special. I find the two primary factors are good natural light, out in the sun and posing them on a natural but contrasting background. Oh, and make sure there isn't any schmootz on the lens. 
Did just get my wife a Cannon EOS M6 for xmas, which takes fantastic pictures, when you set it right. Stark contrast to the point and shoots.


----------



## Gdurfey

Kyle, that is a great story!! Hope you can keep up with him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa

Wow awesome story. My first son is 2 1/2 years old and my newest boy is 1 week and 1 day old. I hope they develop passion for things like this. My 2 year old was helping daddy put up baseboard molding in his little brothers room this morning. He was having a blast. Walking around with his goggles and all his plastic tools. He had to have the pencil behind his ear lol. I have a strong feeling this little guy will have a lot of talent. Keep posting his pictures, we all want to see!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

JerseyHighlander said:


> Thank you. Yes, he has etched his Flint Knapped Arrowhead into most of his work and has started working on a touchmark to stamp into them instead of etching.


That mark is cool but here's food for thought. Nobody will know who did the knife with that type of mark. Maybe work a (last) name into the stamp somehow

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

That is so cool! His work is very good, but the more important thing is that you have been supportive of him and his goal. Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Now these are great posts. Those are great projects. This is a great topic. Everything in here is great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Gardnaaa said:


> Wow awesome story. My first son is 2 1/2 years old and my newest boy is 1 week and 1 day old. I hope they develop passion for things like this. My 2 year old was helping daddy put up baseboard molding in his little brothers room this morning. He was having a blast. Walking around with his goggles and all his plastic tools. He had to have the pencil behind his ear lol. I have a strong feeling this little guy will have a lot of talent. Keep posting his pictures, we all want to see!


That's awesome. I miss those days. Don't blink, mine was that young just a few days ago... I find kids will turn out the way the parents take the trouble to mold them. So, sounds like yours are destined to do well.
More pictures to come soon. His latest is stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Wildthings said:


> That mark is cool but here's food for thought. Nobody will know who did the knife with that type of mark. Maybe work a (last) name into the stamp somehow


He's been doing that in all his creations since he was young and it's just carried through. I've been thinking about having a professional touchmark stamp done for him with his initials or something. He is looking to sell some of his work to save up for a real anvil so I think that's a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Texasstate

I would love to buy or trade for a knife blank of his. Really nice work on his behalf.

pm me if this interest him at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Just realized how long it's been since I've updated this thread. Life is just running full speed out ahead of me, constantly trying to keep up... 
My son has since used money he made selling a few knives and hand woven whips to finally acquire a new anvil. Nice 150lb Hay Budden. Wasn't cheap but should be good for a lifetime.




He set straight to work and churned out a few more knives. Didn't take much more then showing them to a couple people to sell most of them. 


Beautiful Tanto style blade with Bloodwood, Walnut and Brass. Sold for $260.









Solid Bloodwood, roughly 6" stout blade. Made to order for one of our farmers. $250.-

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JerseyHighlander

For his best work so far, pretty damned good considering he is only seventeen years old, he decided to make his Mom a good chef's knife for Christmas. Quite the impressive work IMO.
The weather is not cooperating with me to get good pictures...

African Padauk handle capped with brass. Blade is high carbon steel from a 1957 Willies Jeep leaf spring. Sharp enough to perform surgery with.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

Beautiful work, both steel and wood! Your son has a real gift, kudos to you for fostering his talent and helping him advance his skills.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rocking RP

Love his handle design on the chef knife. Excellent work on all of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

trc65 said:


> Beautiful work, both steel and wood! Your son has a real gift, kudos to you for fostering his talent and helping him advance his skills.





Rocking RP said:


> Love his handle design on the chef knife. Excellent work on all of them.


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Strider

This is great work by your young son! You must be a proud parent! :) 
As far as originality and personal touch go, I feel that beginners and young folk always tend to be more creative and independent from the (sometimes silly) requirements of the knife making lore. 
May he keep his line of originality and passion instead of popularity and uniformity!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bill12035

JerseyHighlander said:


> Just realized how long it's been since I've updated this thread. Life is just running full speed out ahead of me, constantly trying to keep up...
> My son has since used money he made selling a few knives and hand woven whips to finally acquire a new anvil. Nice 150lb Hay Budden. Wasn't cheap but should be good for a lifetime.
> View attachment 199075
> 
> He set straight to work and churned out a few more knives. Didn't take much more then showing them to a couple people to sell most of them.
> 
> 
> Beautiful Tanto style blade with Bloodwood, Walnut and Brass. Sold for $260.
> View attachment 199076
> 
> View attachment 199077
> 
> 
> Solid Bloodwood, roughly 6" stout blade. Made to order for one of our farmers. $250.-
> 
> View attachment 199079



Love the tanto style blade, it's my favorite blade style. He's a very talented young man. Kudos!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

That's sweet Kyle; love everything about it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow. That knife is very impressive! I absolutely love the handle. Very cool....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Love all his knives, but especially the chef knife! Superb job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ScoutDog

@Steve in VA How does your son make the leather sheaths? I've made a few from time to time, but have no set method yet. 
What kind of sewing machine, leather, and thread does he prefer? I ask because I'm thinking of investing in a sewing machine capable of tackling leather.
Thanks! --JB


----------



## Steve in VA

ScoutDog said:


> @Steve in VA How does your son make the leather sheaths? I've made a few from time to time, but have no set method yet.
> What kind of sewing machine, leather, and thread does he prefer? I ask because I'm thinking of investing in a sewing machine capable of tackling leather.
> Thanks! --JB


Hey JB, it's great to hear from you and I hope all is well on your end! I think you meant to ask this of Kyle @JerseyHighlander though. Take care!


----------



## ScoutDog

Steve in VA said:


> Hey JB, it's great to hear from you and I hope all is well on your end! I think you meant to ask this of Kyle @JerseyHighlander though. Take care!


Thanks, @Steve in VA ! My error. It's much clearer to me now. 
Yes, it seems that @JerseyHighlander has the son interested in knife making. 
So, Kyle: Same question: What is your son's approach to the leather sheaths? Always happy to learn details about leatherwork.
Thanks again!
--JB


----------



## JerseyHighlander

ScoutDog said:


> Thanks, @Steve in VA ! My error. It's much clearer to me now.
> Yes, it seems that @JerseyHighlander has the son interested in knife making.
> So, Kyle: Same question: What is your son's approach to the leather sheaths? Always happy to learn details about leatherwork.
> Thanks again!
> --JB


Ya know, there are times I forget this thread even exists... Need to update it with his latest works. 

JB, His leather working has progressed over quite a few years. It's something I started him on very young with a box of leather working tools and assorted supplies from an estate I bought off of ebay. At the time, he did all the sewing by hand which is still a very viable alternative for the hobbyist, depending on what you're doing. They make many different tools for punching the holes, some several at a time and everything from regular heavy duty leather needles to an awl driven needle. Helps to make yourself a leatherworker's vise. 
Just this past year, he used some of his Christmas money to buy a hand-cranked leather sewing machine, very cheaply made in China. We had watched a number of reviews and refinement videos on youtube and it was just over $100 so seemed like a good entry level model. His however just doesn't want to do thicker leather, like the gun holsters he made, without constantly breaking the thread. Other guys manage to get them to work fine but he's still a teenager so his attention span swings a bit more wildly... When it proved too much frustration, he just went back to hand stitching.
There is an incredible wealth of knowledge being shared on youtube (hate sending people there these days with the tyranny and censorship), ugetube, rumble etc. 

He typically works with Veg tanned leather, 6-8oz thickness. Often gets this from tandyleather.com - https://www.weaverleathersupply.com is another. 
Thread is essentially a waxed nylon, referred to as artificial sinew. Various different weights. 

Good videos for education;










Sewing machine;

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Beautiful knives!!! Your son has a great talent for making knives! I don't have a fave, I love them all!! Does he have a site he puts them on to sell? This woodworking gal is a collector and user of all kinds of knives...


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Hello everyone, I can see that my dad has spoken very highly of me. I plan to post a lot of my work here. If anyone has any questions about what I do or how I do it, please feel free to ask!


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Here is one of my most recent knives. It is a bowie style made from a 1972 Chevy Chevelle coil spring, the handle is spalted curly maple from @Gary Schuler, and has a 1/4” brass guard.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Jolie0708 said:


> Beautiful knives!!! Your son has a great talent for making knives! I don't have a fave, I love them all!! Does he have a site he puts them on to sell? This woodworking gal is a collector and user of all kinds of knives...


Hello, unfortunately I do not have a website. I do have a couple knives in the works, and I have a one or two completed. I also do custom orders, so just let me know what you want and I’m sure we can work things out


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Bear Custom Builds said:


> Hello everyone, I can see that my dad has spoken very highly of me. I plan to post lost of my work here. If anyone has any questions about what I do or how I do it, please feel free to ask!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65

Come on Dad, no heckling the newcomer, even if he is residing under your roof!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

trc65 said:


> Come on Dad, no heckling the newcomer, even if he is residing under your roof!


It's a Fathers job to drive their children to perfection. Or crazy, whichever comes first. It's a path of least resistance kind of thing and I'm the resistance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Its been a little bit since I’ve posted, so I figured I’d give a little update.

I made this knife a little while ago and I absolutely love it. The customer was very happy too. The blade is made from the leaf spring of a 1957 Willys jeep, and the handle is maple burl.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

I have a few more knives that need some final touch ups, but I’ll be sure to post them once I’m finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung

Very nicely done! I like that little sheath with it too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

Woooohoooo that’s mine!!! Do you have a pic of the jeep?  I carry that thing with me everywhere I go and show anybody I think would be interested in a custom made knife. Thanks again!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Like it. Like the backdrop as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I love the simplicity of it. Nothing fancy, but dang man, that's a looker for sure.

Out curiosity , how are you making the tree logo?


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

ripjack13 said:


> I love the simplicity of it. Nothing fancy, but dang man, that's a looker for sure.
> 
> Out curiosity , how are you making the tree logo?


Its supposed to be an arrowhead, I still have some more refining of the design to do so it looks more realistic, at the moment I just cut it out of some tape and stick it to the knife as my template. But I use a power supply, which is a device that converts ac power to dc power if you are unfamiliar (a car battery charger can work too) and salt water as the electrolyte solution for etching. I hook the positive wire to the knife and the negative to a q-tip saturated with salt water, and it eats away the metal. It takes 30 seconds to a minute and its fully etched.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

I really have to remember to post on here more often. I’ve been working on a fairly complex knife, so I thought I’d post some progress pictures on here for you guys. For anyone curious, the handle is lignum vitae from @Jason Martin 












I’ll get some better pictures once I make a sheath and the handle gets a few more coats of oil on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man I really like that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

That is a really cool knife, you still have my address, right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jason Martin

That is cool! I like to see how some of these pieces of wood get used!


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Here are the better pictures of the knife I promised you guys.
The blade is 1084 high carbon steel and is 6 inches long. The guard is plain mild steel and the handle is lignum vitae and is 4.5 inches long. This knife took a lot of blood sweat and tears, but I say it was definitely worth it. I learned a lot of new skills and it really tested my patience. It was a long time in the making but I’m extremely happy with the way this knife turned out.

I want to say thank you again @Jason Martin for the beautiful wood

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike Hill

Ahhh - Patience Young Grasshopper. Quote from an old TV show during the time that if you used Hi Karate aftershave - girls would run after you!


Gorgeous knife - I can't imagine how long it took to cut, form, file, and sand that fingerguard/bolster! A+++++

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

SPECTACULAR ! SPECTACULAR !
That just may be one of my favorite designs I have seen made so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'd wear that on my hip proudly!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

That is one hell of a knife,awesome work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Love the knife, love the sheath! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Very nice pictures of a very professional knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RJBud1

That knife and guard work is amazing. Definitely an inspiration to me, and probably for others.

Grade A work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mike Hill said:


> Ahhh - Patience Young Grasshopper. Quote from an old TV show during the time that if you used Hi Karate aftershave - girls would run after you!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous knife - I can't imagine how long it took to cut, form, file, and sand that fingerguard/bolster! A+++++


 Talking patience to a teenager... You a funny guy! 

That bolster was a multi-weeks long example of perseverance I'll let him elaborate on. He even took some grief from the old man regarding the boat anchor the latest version started out as, but his determination won the day in the end. I willingly sat down with a plate of crow after seeing what the boat anchor turned in to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Sometimes I find it hard to believe all the preceding work was done by a young man only 18 years old. But no more, he turned 19 today! Happy Birthday kid, you make me proud!
If he's this good already, just imagine where he'll be when he's my age...

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## T. Ben

Happy birthday @Bear Custom Builds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Birthday, after the fact, hope it was happy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

I keep forgetting this thread exists lol. Time to post my work since last you heard from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

I’ve been hard at work designing new knives to make, and this is one that i came up with. A nice camp knife design for every day use. The blade is 5160 high carbon steel and the handle scales are lace wood, something I got recently from a friend among other pieces of wood. This knife went to a customer in Poland, and I’m proud to say he was very happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Here’s another new design. My neighbor wanted a gift for his dad and a friend, so he asked me to make him a couple knifes. Of course I couldn’t resist making myself one as well. These were designed with the purpose of foraging for wild edibles in mind, but are great as an edc knife. The blades are made from the coil spring of a 1972 Chevelle. The first 2 knives (top 4 pictures) have spalted curly maple handle scales and the third (last 4 pictures) as cocobolo scales.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Awesome photography to portray most awesome knives! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JonathanH

Those are awesome knives with some fine craftsmanship incorporated! I really like the spine details on the upper tang. Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Those are fantastic,love the spine detail.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Excellent work! Metal and woodwork both.

On the spines, is that file work that is then filled? Really great details.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I will stand and applaud! If they are anything like the sloyd I have - those will be awesome knives. I will also have to conjoin with the others and comment about the awesome filework on the tangs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

trc65 said:


> Excellent work! Metal and woodwork both.
> 
> On the spines, is that file work that is then filled? Really great details.


I do fill the file work. Its just the epoxy that I use to glue on the handles, but it keeps the dirt and water from getting in there and making the scales pop off.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Have you done any kitchen type knives yet?


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Mike Hill said:


> Have you done any kitchen type knives yet?


I have, just haven’t posted any in a while for some reason


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

This is one I did fall of last year. Its has a padauk handle with a black walnut “bolster”. The blade is 7 1/8 inches long and the handle is 5 inches long.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mike Hill said:


> Have you done any kitchen type knives yet?


Further back on post #23. https://woodbarter.com/threads/my-son-the-blacksmith.41375/post-610949 of this thread was the first one he did, which we have used every day since. You've never cut meat or anything else with a blade so fine and it holds that edge like nothing else I've ever used. 
Two or three times a week I use a Butcher's Steel for just several seconds, to give it a tune up right before using it, which restores it to shaving sharp without failure. It went a full year before an actual re-sharpening with any kind of a stone and only needed the lightest of touch ups. We should really take some respectable pictures to post in place of those in the initial post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Been working hard on a few projects, so I figured I’d show a little teaser of what’s coming up.

Here are some progress pics of this beautiful bowie that will hopefully be going up for sale soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

I also have a specialized leather working knife I designed that I’ll hopefully be able to post soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Bear Custom Builds said:


> Been working hard on a few projects, so I figured I’d show a little teaser of what’s coming up.
> 
> Here are some progress pics of this beautiful bowie that will hopefully be going up for sale soon.
> View attachment 231268
> View attachment 231269
> View attachment 231270
> View attachment 231271
> View attachment 231272
> View attachment 231273


Progress pics really help connect the dots! The grand finale is super nice! Chuck


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

I love scrolling through this thread and seeing how I’ve improved over the years. Its nice to see all the long hours finally paying off.

On another note, I’ve finally finished up the bowie knife. I got a bunch of exotic woods from a friend recently, so I’ve been trying them out 1 by 1. This time I decided to take a piece of the ebony he gave me and use it for the handle. I have to say that its a beautiful wood. I had a little fun with the handle on this one and sculpted it a little bit, and I have to say it really payed off. The handle is 5 inches long. The blade is made from a Chevelle coil spring and is 6 inches long. I hope you all like it as much as I do.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Just to let you guys know this knife will be for sale in a different thread.


----------



## Mike Hill

I have to say that I like the handle a lot!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben

That is awesome all the way around.


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Finally getting around to posting this knife. This was a really fun one to make. I was able to keep the blade nice and thin on this one so its perfectly balanced. The hamon (hardness line) flows very nicely and follows the edge at a consistent distance. Every knife is a new lesson, and this one taught me a lot. The blade is 1084 stock I had laying around, and the handle is Honduran rosewood burl from @bhatleberg. I’m very proud of this knife, the pictures don’t do justice, but are very nice none the less.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

I’ll be posting a skinning knife in a couple of days, just need to make the sheath. I will make more to sell, but only a limited amount as they are difficult to make, and will unfortunately have to be expensive because of that. I’m also working on a batch of camp knives for a cool Idea I had. I’m going to make a “build your own” box. It will include the blade and brass pins. I was also thinking of an option to include a piece of wood of the buyers choosing for an extra $15. I’m leaving this as an optional thing incase said buyer already has a piece of wood they would like to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Gorgeous handle! Looks like it would fit nicely in your hand, as well! Did you make the sheath as well? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JonathanH

Awesome knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Great looking knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Nature Man said:


> Gorgeous handle! Looks like it would fit nicely in your hand, as well! Did you make the sheath as well? Chuck


Yes I did, I make all the sheaths for all my knives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10

The bolster alone is worth the price of admission. The whole piece looks like something Rambo carries in his ruck sack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm just leaning back in my chair with my hands behind my head - sitting here taking in the purdiness!


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Here is the knife I was talking about for the “build your own” box. I designed it to be a very universal style. The blade 4 5/8 inches long, and the handle is 4 1/4 inches. I’m hoping to have a few available by the end of the week. These will be great Christmas presents for yourself or a family member, but i will keep making these past the holidays.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

And here’s the skinning knife I mentioned last week. Its my first integral bolster knife, so it was definitely a challenge. I don’t think I’ll be making these on a regular basis. They will be a limited edition item and I plan on only making 25. I might make more depending on how well they sell. The reason I’m making so few is because they are extremely hard to make and very time consuming. Because of those facts they will have to be expensive. But that’s enough about price, lets get to the specs. This knife has a 2 3/4 inch blade made from a truck leaf spring, and a 3 1/4 inch handle made from snake wood that I traded for with @bhatleberg.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Absolute beauty! Love the shape of the blade! Snakewood is a delight! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wow! That's a keeper fer sure! Symmetry is outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Mike Hill said:


> Wow! That's a keeper fer sure! Symmetry is outstanding!


Thanks! It took a lot of work, but it was definitely worth it.


----------

